# Tacoma manual to auto swap



## 7 point (Sep 13, 2014)

My Dad had a stroke a few years ago he cant really use his right arm good so he has a hard time driving a manual shift I have a 1998 Tacoma 4wd manual shift soon I have been thinking about getting another truck there's nothing wrong with the Tacoma the body's straight no rust runs and drives good I was thinking about putting a auto in it and giving to my dad only reason I thinking about this is its good truck and I know it hasn't been abused is this swap worth it?


----------



## T-N-T (Sep 13, 2014)

A lot of times you run in to "extra" things...  Like longer tranny vs shorter tranny.  This puts your transfer case in a new spot, affecting your drive shafts...  BUT,  I dont know about the transmissions you are referring to,  might be fine?
I swapped out my jeep with a Chevy drive train, and ended up fine,  but I was able to locate the motor where I wanted to get the drive shafts to work.  I just used an after market type shifter in the floor.


----------



## 7 point (Sep 13, 2014)

I would measure the trans first to make shore it would fit I would think that as long as I stay with a Toyota trans from the same model  of truck it should work


----------



## MonroeTaco (Sep 13, 2014)

http://www.tacomaworld.com/forum/1st-gen-tacomas/146178-tranny-swap.html  This may help.


----------



## The Longhunter (Sep 13, 2014)

My opinion is that it's not worth it unless you are really skilled and have the right equipment.

Getting all the electronics synced up so the engine runs right, and the tranny shifts when it's supposed to is what's tricky.

4WD just makes it all that more complicated.


----------



## Oldstick (Sep 14, 2014)

I'm guessing resale on the Toyota is going be pretty good compared to most other '98 vehicles.  Might come out with enough to buy a pretty decent car of some type.


----------



## 7 point (Sep 14, 2014)

Oldstick said:


> I'm guessing resale on the Toyota is going be pretty good compared to most other '98 vehicles.  Might come out with enough to buy a pretty decent car of some type.



I thought about that too but I know this is a good truck and would last Dad a long time.


----------



## T-N-T (Sep 16, 2014)

7, unless you are committed to owning the truck a Long time to come,  not financially worth it.  But money aint everything,  I get that.  But the electronics could be an issue I know nothing about.


----------



## The Longhunter (Sep 16, 2014)

7 point said:


> I thought about that too but I know this is a good truck and would last Dad a long time.




That's all true.


Until you swap in a transmission of uncertain origin, and have to re-engineer the electronics.

Apparently there is a strong sentimental attachment to the truck, but at the end of the day, when you factor in the cost of the transmission, the new electronics, the body work for the shifter and so on, you will serve him better to sell the truck and get him some reliable transportation.  IMO opinion even a questionable ride in original configuration is a better deal, than a cobbled together vehicle that no one knows exactly how it's supposed to run.


----------



## Tacoma (Sep 19, 2014)

Wiring harness, computer, radiator, cooling lines, just to start.... I'm not a negative person but it can get costly.


----------



## tad1 (Sep 20, 2014)

That Tacoma should sell fast should you decide to go that route.  It might be hard to find another clean one with an auto tranny though.


----------



## 7 point (Sep 20, 2014)

tad1 said:


> That Tacoma should sell fast should you decide to go that route.  It might be hard to find another clean one with an auto tranny though.



I have been looking around at Tacoma auto 4wd and there ether priced real high or just plain junk some times both that's what made me think about the trans swap.


----------

